# Light lock on stand



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase an extremely light weight and small lock on stand. I will be back packing the stand aproximatly 3 miles in and out each day on a draw hunt. Thinking of using some alum sticks to get about 12 to 15 feet off the ground.What do you recommend?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I recommend using a Summit Broadhead backpacker climbing stand, its light, packs up flat for easy carrying and you will not need to pack any sticks with ya, I think it weighs about 17-19lbs. I used lok-ons for several yrs with screw in steps, left the stand hanging and just removed the last 4-5 steps, but I prefer a climber....


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I vote for Climber also..used one for many many years..my knees grounded me...I think there safer and quieter ....lock on problem is on and off ladder or steps....


----------

